# Pics of the crew



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Justice playin ball before the rain hit
















Um throw it!!!!

















a pic with the fish eye just for fun 









Back inside to play with P.P. her favorite fuzzy friend









































Oh no!!!!!!!! LOLL

















time for a nap









Darkness the evil one









Dosia being crazy as usual lol

























such a happy boy


















showing off his natural stack

















*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looking awesome.. Justice is such a pretty girl


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Dosia is a boss.
Justice looks like shes fitting in great =)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OH OH OH I love them all I need to get them printed off. I think I will do a four picture frame. I really love the 5th one of Dosia.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> looking awesome.. Justice is such a pretty girl


Thankns Clint  She's the cutest little thing ever. She plays like a kitty 


Nizmo said:


> Dosia is a boss.
> Justice looks like shes fitting in great =)


:woof: I love that big crazy oaf. He's the bestest boy in the world 
Justice is a wonderful girl, she is super sweet and totally fit right in.


MY MIKADO said:


> OH OH OH I love them all I need to get them printed off. I think I will do a four picture frame. I really love the 5th one of Dosia.


Thanks girl :hug: He's turned into such a handsome boy  I can't believe he's almost 3 already.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

PBnKobePit said:


> Beautiful dogs


Thank you


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kg420
A pleasure seeing your crew working the rope,and also the great interaction with your feline crew.This only happens with a well balanced house hold where each has their place.
Great job,and thank you for sharing.
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Henry  Shhhhh don't tell P.P. he's a cat, he's got no clue lol  He thinks he's a puppy :woof:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey kg420
> A pleasure seeing your crew working the rope,and also the great interaction with your feline crew.This only happens with a well balanced house hold where each has their place.
> Great job,and thank you for sharing.
> Henry


:goodpost: I have a lot of stray cats in my neighborhood that hate dogs so I'm always impressed...more with the cat that can tolerate a big goofy dog (in their eyes) lol

Great pics K!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics girly  they all look great!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

The crew all look good, how do the two pups get along?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

They all look fantastic chica!!!!! Totally <3 them all


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> :goodpost: I have a lot of stray cats in my neighborhood that hate dogs so I'm always impressed...more with the cat that can tolerate a big goofy dog (in their eyes) lol
> 
> Great pics K!


Thank you 


circlemkennels said:


> great pics girly  they all look great!


Thanks Jessie 


DMTWI said:


> The crew all look good, how do the two pups get along?


I think they'll be fine but were waiting till Justice comes out of heat to introduce them.


Aireal said:


> They all look fantastic chica!!!!! Totally <3 them all


:woof::woof: Thanks girl :hug:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful pics as always. Dosia looks so freakin' happy with his slobbery self.  YOur new Justice is gorgeous. I'm jealous.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look great Krystal and even cuter in person 

Krystal cat playing fetch  He was speaking every time, but we had been doing this awhile before I started recording lol. He was getting bored with us.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

bahhahah.. crazy cat


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Did you paint her nails? ha ha ha :hammer:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They all look so GREAT, love that tabby cat he is hilarious good thing justice seems to get along with them lol. Have you been able to introduce her and dosia yet ? or is she in heat still?


----------



## El.monsta (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful dogs.... Is justice a red nose?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys. LOL Holly P.P. was being such a brat when you started recording, he's like na lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so happy Justice gets along with the kitty! I didn't know if she would but she never showed any prey drive with me. I hope her and Dosia will get along, is she out of season yet?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I could've sworn I commented in here. 

I'm glad to hear Justice is doing so well, she has such a gentle sweet face! I really hope her and Dosia get along well. 

P.S. Your cat is friggen adorable/awesome. The most I get mine to do is sit.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She freakin loves that kitty. He's her puppy  she rolled over and offered him a nipple the other day it was so cute  I think she's out of it now her swelling is gone and no more blood  We let them meet just a while ago and they love each other!!!!! :woof: :woof: They played chase and did lots of laps around the yard. Dosia rolled on his back for her and let her jump over him like a crazy pony lol. We're starting out slow with double supervised visits  but all is going very well  Dosia is so super happy to have a girl to play with his little eyes just light up when he sees her


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Love the 6th one with the kitty - sort of reminds me of Josey's face. Dosia must be loving his new girlfriend!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good to see Justice fitting in to her new home. I'm sure Dosia and her will be friends soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Justice is so calm that I don't think you'll have issues with them together


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aww Krystal I am so happy for you that Justice is fitting in so nicely and seems good with Dosia so far! You deserve the best since you have had a hard such a bad couple months of pain. Those are such great pictures, thanks for sharing. I love the alien kitty pic.  Is she all black??


----------

